#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Медицина- доказательно- из сети

## Дубинин

Хочу сею полезную общую- несколько длинную- лекцию поместить- показалась полезной (мне особо не ново но вдруг другим польза будет):

----------


## Дубинин

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4w6aLbS3oI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn1eexHbu7Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qnVvD86kI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMn80xwt51Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDATLKNoOY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn4gT8-he0o
(у сего дядьки много ещё доступных для не медработников лекций есть здесь к примеру)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот сей молодой человек, не плохие ролики кое какие наделал по теме здоровья- питания и пр..

----------


## Дубинин

Вот молодой человек- несколько фривольно заблуждения об алкоголе развеньчивает, но тем не менее материалы в описании ролика им представленные- весьма значительны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот то-же вменяемые разоблачальщики (бывает и разоблачальщики- похлеще разоблачаемых)):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Статейка про принцип испытания лекарств.

----------


## Дубинин

Симпатичный ресурс.

----------


## Альбина

....................................вот.
Ученые научились стирать плохие воспоминания.
мышей только вот жалко чето))............... и вот опять же- светом все коррекции подобного рода осуществляются   :Smilie:  свет,свет -всему голова :Smilie: .

----------


## Дубинин

Текст "за жизнь" по теме..

----------

Мяснов (13.02.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Не столько что- то новое, сколько из уст специалиста- развенчание мифа о: "человек жил- бы незнамо сколько.., если- бы вёл себя правильно"

----------


## Альф

Самое правильное и здоровое питание - это есть то что дают. Потому что могут и это забрать или не дать. Да еще и обидеться

----------


## Ometoff

> Самое правильное и здоровое питание - это есть то что дают. Потому что могут и это забрать или не дать. Да еще и обидеться


Будте поаккуратнее с питанием. Питание это одно из основных средств манипуляции и управления народными массами. Необходимо осознавать и понимать что и для чего ты ешь. Это до некоторой степени важно.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Самое правильное и здоровое питание - это есть то что дают. Потому что могут и это забрать или не дать. Да еще и обидеться


На зоне?В армии?или в детском дому выросли??

----------


## Альф

> На зоне?В армии?или в детском дому выросли??


Почти. Я вырос в большой семье :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Будте поаккуратнее с питанием. Питание это одно из основных средств манипуляции и управления народными массами. Необходимо осознавать и понимать что и для чего ты ешь. Это до некоторой степени важно.


Сегодня проводил над собой эксперимент. Поскольку лень было идти в магазин за хлебом и продуктами и было подозрение, что свежего в пасхальные дни не подвезут, пришлось есть консервы со сладким печеньем и соленой рыбой, капустой и еще какой то мутью. Странно, но мне эта мешанина показалась даже вкусной. Жаль что больше нету. Сейчас пойду есть арахис и витамин С - все что у меня осталось

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Будте поаккуратнее с питанием. Питание это одно из основных средств манипуляции и управления народными массами. Необходимо осознавать и понимать что и для чего ты ешь. Это до некоторой степени важно.


А каким способом интересно- с помощью еды- массами манипулируют?  (кроме случаев голодух и манипуляцией голодными на предмет поиска врагов)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Почти. Я вырос в большой семье


А я в регионах,где и хлеба не было.а потом и первое и второе..Так что все понятно.

----------


## Альф

Я бы не сказал, что прямо так люблю поесть и что то вкусное повыбирать. Меня больше всего утомляет, что это нужно делать регулярно. Тратить усилия на то чтобы пойти закупиться, а главное готовить. Что ни покупай, все равно нужно куховарить. И постоянные эти позывы - утром есть хочется, в обед, вечером. Иногда даже ночью. Сидишь терпишь. Потом начинает утомлять. Мешает размышлять о судьбах вселенной. Пойдешь то все поделаешь поешь, чтоб не задалбывало чувство голода. И так каждый день :Frown:

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я бы не сказал, что прямо так люблю поесть и что то вкусное повыбирать. Меня больше всего утомляет, что это нужно делать регулярно. Тратить усилия на то чтобы пойти закупиться, а главное готовить. Что ни покупай, все равно нужно куховарить. И постоянные эти позывы - утром есть хочется, в обед, вечером. Иногда даже ночью. Сидишь терпишь. Потом начинает утомлять. Мешает размышлять о судьбах вселенной. Пойдешь то все поделаешь поешь, чтоб не задалбывало чувство голода. И так каждый день


Тут искусство нужно- по названием "гармония":
1. Уравниваем процесс "поедания" и процесс "обдумывания более важного- "про вселенную"- ибо для той самой "вселенной"- по ценности это равнозначные процессы.
2.Еда это вкусно и приятно (и приятность от неё ничуть не хуже, чем от очередного- "я понял как всё устроенно во вселенной")
3.Что- бы еда была приятна всегда- оттеняем её добровольными промежутками "без еды"
4.Цель похода в магазин, это- вкусная еда (это цель велика и благородна) (а цель "познать вселенную"- низка и позорна- ибо не выполнима из за не точного осознания "что такое "познать?" и " что такое вселенная?")

----------


## Альф

> Тут искусство нужно- по названием "гармония":
> 1. Уравниваем процесс "поедания" и процесс "обдумывания более важного- "про вселенную"- ибо для той самой "вселенной"- по ценности это равнозначные процессы.
> 2.Еда это вкусно и приятно (и приятность от неё ничуть не хуже, чем от очередного- "я понял как всё устроенно во вселенной")
> 3.Что- бы еда была приятна всегда- оттеняем её добровольными промежутками "без еды"
> 4.Цель похода в магазин, это- вкусная еда (это цель велика и благородна) (а цель "познать вселенную"- низка и позорна- ибо не выполнима из за не точного осознания "что такое "познать?" и " что такое вселенная?")


Про гармонию я читал у даосов. Там все хорошо так расписано, но потом подумал и решил, что все это просто украшение иллюзии. Какой бы ни была гармония она преходяща и не избавляет от страданий. 
Одно время проблему с едой и готовкой хотел было решить простым мирским способом - жениться. Но потом все взвесил и понял, что жена может утомлять меня гораздо больше чем готовка, уборка и прочий быт. Поэтому от этой идеи тоже пришлось отказаться :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (17.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Я бы не сказал, что прямо так люблю поесть и что то вкусное повыбирать. Меня больше всего утомляет, что это нужно делать регулярно. Тратить усилия на то чтобы пойти закупиться, а главное готовить. Что ни покупай, все равно нужно куховарить. И постоянные эти позывы - утром есть хочется, в обед, вечером. Иногда даже ночью. Сидишь терпишь. Потом начинает утомлять. Мешает размышлять о судьбах вселенной. Пойдешь то все поделаешь поешь, чтоб не задалбывало чувство голода. И так каждый день


Я проблему походов по магазинам решил просто, заказываю продукты через интернет в гипермаркете с доставкой до двери  )

Но если серьезно, то все, что вы перечислили - это дуккха, она же аничча и анатта, в том числе и вселенские думы. Если научиться не отождествляться со всем этим базаром, то ум будет светел и прекрасен )

----------


## Альф

> Я проблему походов по магазинам решил просто, заказываю продукты через интернет в гипермаркете с доставкой до двери  )
> 
> Но если серьезно, то все, что вы перечислили - это дуккха, она же аничча и анатта, в том числе и вселенские думы. Если научиться не отождествляться со всем этим базаром, то ум будет светел и прекрасен )


Ну я утрирую, конечно. Однако быт всегда сгоняет с высших этажей иллюзии на нижние. Иногда даже в подвал и подземелья. Сегодня чайник забыл выключить. Когда пришел в кухню то ее эфир озарился отборной русской бранью, коей мои соседи давно не слышали. А ведь за пару мгновений до этого я лицезрел и разумел великие глубокие истины и понятия, был обрамлен сияющей мудростью, слышал тайны сокровенные. И тут на тебе, такая оказия. Все пошло на смарку

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017), Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Вот потому и надо сатипаттхану практиковать в быту. А не только в самадхи зависать в уединенном тихом месте, отгороженном от шумного мира.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Про гармонию я читал у даосов. Там все хорошо так расписано, но потом подумал и решил, что все это просто украшение иллюзии. Какой бы ни была гармония она преходяща и не избавляет от страданий. 
> Одно время проблему с едой и готовкой хотел было решить простым мирским способом - жениться. Но потом все взвесил и понял, что жена может утомлять меня гораздо больше чем готовка, уборка и прочий быт. Поэтому от этой идеи тоже пришлось отказаться


Ну если речь про "гармонию", то в сем процессе- вовсе не надо избавляться от всех страданий, ибо для не имеющих в приоритете цель: "выход из некого круга перерождений", подконтрольные дозированные страдания- есть просто рамка для удовольствий. Собственно гармоничность и есть искусство "не контролируемое и не добровольное"- делать "контролируемым- добровольным".

----------


## Йен

> Ну если речь про "гармонию", то в сем процессе- вовсе не надо избавляться от всех страданий, ибо для не имеющих в приоритете цель: "выход из некого круга перерождений", подконтрольные дозированные страдания- есть просто рамка для удовольствий. Собственно гармоничность и есть искусство "не контролируемое и не добровольное"- делать "контролируемым- добровольным".


Вы точно контролируете и дозируете страдания? Например, неожиданную  тяжелую болезнь или смерть близких?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы точно контролируете и дозируете страдания? Например, неожиданную  тяжелую болезнь или смерть близких?


Если вовремя и грамотно "принять"-то, что изменить нельзя, то начинается процесс гармонии (пусть теперь и умирания)

----------


## Йен

> Если вовремя и грамотно "принять"-то, что изменить нельзя, то начинается процесс гармонии (пусть теперь и умирания)


Ну так и в буддизме просто принимают сабхава - истинную природу вещей, что изменчивы, неудовлетворительны и безличны.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так и в буддизме просто принимают сабхава - истинную природу вещей, что изменчивы, неудовлетворительны и безличны.


Видите, и вы на нормальных людей похожи (если бы не заморочки с некой сансарой)
(правда я прекрасно могу "принять" и не изменчивость и одушевлённость и удовлетворительность.. ибо "принятие" не нуждается в "улучшении" являющегося)

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ну если речь про "гармонию", то в сем процессе- вовсе не надо избавляться от всех страданий, ибо для не имеющих в приоритете цель: "выход из некого круга перерождений", подконтрольные дозированные страдания- есть просто рамка для удовольствий. Собственно гармоничность и есть искусство "не контролируемое и не добровольное"- делать "контролируемым- добровольным".


Как там "Все проходит". Какой бы изощренной не была гармоничность, рано или поздно пройдет и она. Чем больше к ней привыкнешь, тем сильней будут страдания при расставании с этой очередной иллюзией

----------


## Альф

> Вот потому и надо сатипаттхану практиковать в быту. А не только в самадхи зависать в уединенном тихом месте, отгороженном от шумного мира.


Может быть вы и правы. Но Васисуалий Лоханкин живущий в части меня, на это вам возразит. Что ему лучше думается о высоком в теплой постели возле калорифера. А сатипаттхану он никак не хочет практиковать и даже слышать о ней. И само слово это его страшит

----------


## Йен

> Видите, и вы на нормальных людей похожи (если бы не заморочки с некой сансарой)
> (правда я прекрасно могу "принять" и не изменчивость и одушевлённость и удовлетворительность.. ибо "принятие" не нуждается в "улучшении" являющегося)


Нет никаких заморочек, Будда что открыл - о том и поведал миру.
НеИзменчивость, одушевленность и удовлетворительность все итак уже приняли, когда родились.

----------


## Дубинин

> Как там "Все проходит". Какой бы изощренной не была гармоничность, рано или поздно пройдет и она. Чем больше к ней привыкнешь, тем сильней будут страдания при расставании с этой очередной иллюзией


Когда я мучился от "буддизма", то я то-же совершал ошибку: брал- и вместо того. что- бы безмятежно принимать и наслаждаться чем-бы то ни было, я тут же отравлял себе наслаждение некими -сейчас не существующими, но "будущими лишениями" (будущей "утратой желанного") (помнится в этом странном действе годами тренился- и других тренил- будучи председателем двух буддийских центров).

----------


## Йен

> Может быть вы и правы. Но Васисуалий Лоханкин живущий в части меня, на это вам возразит. Что ему лучше думается о высоком в теплой постели возле калорифера. А сатипаттхану он никак не хочет практиковать и даже слышать о ней. И само слово это его страшит


Васисуалию Лоханкину надо просто отстранённо наблюдать за Васисуалием Лоханкиным у калорифера, думающем о высоком в теплой постели. И увидеть, что калорифер может остыть как и постель, а думы приходят и уходят, да и надоедает все это со временем. Рано или поздно захочется пойти на улицу погулять.

----------

Ometoff (18.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет никаких заморочек, Будда что открыл - о том и поведал миру.
> НеИзменчивость, одушевленность и удовлетворительность все итак уже приняли, когда родились.


Ладно врать то: "приняли от рождения)))" (принимают как раз врождённо: "то к чему стремятся" "вон гад пошёл" и "мы сидим в дерьме"... т.е. анти дуккха, анти аничча, и анти анната.

----------


## Йен

> Ладно врать то: "приняли от рождения)))" (принимают как раз врождённо: "то к чему стремятся" "вон гад пошёл" и "мы сидим в дерьме"... т.е. анти дуккха, анти аничча, и анти анната.


Ну так я и говорю, как родились так и приняли, автоматически. Это анусая - скрытые склонности.

----------

Дубинин (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Васисуалию Лоханкину надо просто отстранённо наблюдать за Васисуалием Лоханкиным у калорифера, думающем о высоком в теплой постели. И увидеть, что калорифер может остыть как и постель, а думы приходят и уходят, да и надоедает все это со временем. Рано или поздно захочется пойти на улицу погулять.


Ух ты, хорошая идея! На улицу я его правда вряд ли выгоню без суровой необходимости. Не пойдет. А вот понаблюдать - да это он любит. Построить гипотезы. Развить идеи. Подумать. Потом не подумать. 
Очень хорошая мысль. Будем внедрять!

----------


## Ometoff

> Сегодня проводил над собой эксперимент. Поскольку лень было идти в магазин за хлебом и продуктами и было подозрение, что свежего в пасхальные дни не подвезут, пришлось есть консервы со сладким печеньем и соленой рыбой, капустой и еще какой то мутью. Странно, но мне эта мешанина показалась даже вкусной. Жаль что больше нету. Сейчас пойду есть арахис и витамин С - все что у меня осталось


Чем есть муть - лучше ничего не есть. Вы этой муть просто разрушаете  своё драгоценное человеческое тело, которое необходимо беречь и использовать для блага всех живых существ.

----------


## Ometoff

> А каким способом интересно- с помощью еды- массами манипулируют?  (кроме случаев голодух и манипуляцией голодными на предмет поиска врагов)


От той "пищи" и напитков что предлагается невежественному потребителю быстрее изнашивается организм, люди больше болеют, лечатся, умирают. Тут замешан бизнес торговли, фармакологии, здравохранения на людях ну и пенсию платить некому. Ещё, невежественный человек( не практик с состраданием), который ради удовольствия ест убойную пищу ( мясо, рыба) мало того что накапливается негативную карму, так ещё становится и боязливым, не имеющим собственного мнения, управляемым овощем, так как вместе с убойщиной получает энергию боли и страха животных и закладывает в подсознании программы, самскары на неудачи и несчастья.

----------

Дубинин (18.04.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Я бы не сказал, что прямо так люблю поесть и что то вкусное повыбирать. Меня больше всего утомляет, что это нужно делать регулярно. Тратить усилия на то чтобы пойти закупиться, а главное готовить. Что ни покупай, все равно нужно куховарить. И постоянные эти позывы - утром есть хочется, в обед, вечером. Иногда даже ночью. Сидишь терпишь. Потом начинает утомлять. Мешает размышлять о судьбах вселенной. Пойдешь то все поделаешь поешь, чтоб не задалбывало чувство голода. И так каждый день


Так вы просто будте проще в еде и Контролируйте свой желудок. А то выходит что он вас контролирует. Вы проведите аналитическую медитацию и разберитесь тот момент, что если вы по едите 3 раза в сутки без перекусов, печенек, конфеток и других вкучняшек и чаёв, то вы не умрёте, а наоборот станете здоровее, и разум ваш от уменьшения потребления грубой пищи будет воспринимать всё на более тонком уровне, и это будет способствовать продвижению по Пути.

----------


## Ometoff

> Про гармонию я читал у даосов. Там все хорошо так расписано, но потом подумал и решил, что все это просто украшение иллюзии. Какой бы ни была гармония она преходяща и не избавляет от страданий. 
> Одно время проблему с едой и готовкой хотел было решить простым мирским способом - жениться. Но потом все взвесил и понял, что жена может утомлять меня гораздо больше чем готовка, уборка и прочий быт. Поэтому от этой идеи тоже пришлось отказаться


С женой это вы правильно. А вот насчёт готовки есть 2 варианта:
1)Сыроедение, не полное конечно, но частично очень удобно, я так в командировках да и дома отчасти питаюсь. Купил гречку, овёс, чечевицу для проращивания, залил водой и всё, на следующий день готово. А так же с утра замочил семена тыквы, подсолнечника, кунжута, мака, нарубил бананов, груш, я блоков,  киви и зал всё сочным грейпфрутом и вперёд!
2) Саму готовки можно превратить в практику Дхармы, напевая те мантру, пребывает в осознанности, не отвлекаясь на посторонние мысли, слейте с процессом готовки, вот вам и самая наивысшая практика недвойственного созерцания Дзогчен.

----------


## Ometoff

> Ну я утрирую, конечно. Однако быт всегда сгоняет с высших этажей иллюзии на нижние. Иногда даже в подвал и подземелья. Сегодня чайник забыл выключить. Когда пришел в кухню то ее эфир озарился отборной русской бранью, коей мои соседи давно не слышали. А ведь за пару мгновений до этого я лицезрел и разумел великие глубокие истины и понятия, был обрамлен сияющей мудростью, слышал тайны сокровенные. И тут на тебе, такая оказия. Все пошло на смарку


Вам определённо, просто необходимо практиковать непрерывную осознанность в повседневной жизни, это и есть наивысшая практика Дхармы.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Вам определённо, просто необходимо практиковать непрерывную осознанность в повседневной жизни, это и есть наивысшая практика Дхармы.


Возможно. Раньше мне больше нравилось витать в высших сферах иллюзии. Потом это увлечение прошло за бессмысленностью. Хотя сознание тоже приходит и уходит. Может даже считать себя не существующим. Так что все равно будешь пребывать в каких то иллюзии, пока бултыхаешься в Сансаре. 
Вообще, если себя постоянно жестко во всем контролировать, то потом начинает стремать не по детски. Жить в собственном концлагере тоже не очень хорошо. Я думаю тут должна быть какая то золотая середина. В чем то на себе надавить, в чем то попустить можно. А потом все само собой самоорганизуется, пойдет естественно, природно, без напряжения. И непрерывная осознанность наверное тоже

----------


## Дубинин

> ... Ещё, невежественный человек( не практик с состраданием), который ради удовольствия ест убойную пищу ( мясо, рыба) мало того что накапливается негативную карму, так ещё становится и боязливым, не имеющим собственного мнения, управляемым овощем, так как вместе с убойщиной получает энергию боли и страха животных и закладывает в подсознании программы, самскары на неудачи и несчастья.


Мне вот подумалось, а вот зачем хорошие монахи и ринпочи разные- в холостую мрут- без пользы: может их приготовить посмертно (повялить там..) и так по кусочку в охотку- не утробы для- а пользы ради и того..- употреблять (она благодать и перейдёт) (от коров то вон- переходит :EEK!: )

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мне вот подумалось, а вот зачем хорошие монахи и ринпочи разные- в холостую мрут- без пользы: может их приготовить посмертно (повялить там..) и так по кусочку в охотку- не утробы для- а пользы ради и того..- употреблять (она благодать и перейдёт) (от коров то вон- переходит)


Увы, патент на ноу-хау вам не светит, т.к. это уже давно используется в ринченах, правда в гомеопатических количествах.

----------

Дубинин (19.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2017), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Увы, патент на ноу-хау вам не светит, т.к. это уже давно используется в ринченах, правда в гомеопатических количествах.


"тело человека умершего от заворота кишок помогает при завороте кишок".Тибетский лечебник.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вам определённо, просто необходимо практиковать непрерывную осознанность в повседневной жизни, это и есть наивысшая практика Дхармы.


играть на бирже!!!

----------


## Альбина

> Ваш "опыт" это закольцованные слабые токи в нейронах (ели шашлык- сильные токи, вспоминаете- средние, хранится- слабые), а ваша к ним привязанность дело тренируемое..
> И таки да- пучка нейронов лет с пяти примерно обросшего дендритами- и после этого возникащего мощного тока- (в субъективизьме "я" знаменитого)- такого больше не будет- увы)


Я придумала!Так и есть !
До пяти лет формируется считывающее устройство, причем разного качества у всех . Оно метр с кепкой)). Оно учится сортировать все и на него влияют и влияют факторы извне , но "прямые". А потом на него (уже налаженного)собирается все, что попадается уже по отработанному алгоритму. И опять формирует до полного роста. Подростковость. Потом гормональные дела указывают путь, куда тебе двигаться для лучшей передачи того , что приобрел на пик становления и вуаля. А потом.. уже суп с котом... То есть уже гоняешь по кругу, то, что есть.)
Похоже?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я придумала!Так и есть !
> До пяти лет формируется считывающее устройство, причем разного качества у всех . Оно метр с кепкой)). Оно учится сортировать все и на него влияют и влияют факторы извне , но "прямые". А потом на него (уже налаженного)собирается все, что попадается уже по отработанному алгоритму. И опять формирует до полного роста. Подростковость. Потом гормональные дела указывают путь, куда тебе двигаться для лучшей передачи того , что приобрел на пик становления и вуаля. А потом.. уже суп с котом... То есть уже гоняешь по кругу, то, что есть.)
> Похоже?


Похоже на что? На ваш опыт?- ну да- точь- в точь. 
Если брать угрюмую биологию.,то всё есть в интернете: от объективных данных о росте нейронных связей между нейронами в разные годы взросления и прочие "гормоны".. до статистических исследований первого опыта вспоминания "себя- как "себя" и наверное где-то есть корреляция сего факта с чем-то отросшим в голове к этому усреднённому возрасту (живого- то не вскроешь  :Frown: ) ..

----------


## Альбина

> Похоже на что? На ваш опыт?- ну да- точь- в точь. 
> Если брать угрюмую биологию.,то всё есть в интернете: от объективных данных о росте нейронных связей между нейронами в разные годы взросления и прочие "гормоны".. до статистических исследований первого опыта вспоминания "себя- как "себя" и наверное где-то есть корреляция сего факта с чем-то отросшим в голове к этому усреднённому возрасту (живого- то не вскроешь ) ..


значит можно опять в пять лет вернуть и с угрюмостью покончить.

----------


## Дубинин

> значит можно опять в пять лет вернуть и с угрюмостью покончить.


Ну только годам к 95 если повезёт- как раз всё в голове для "нового старта" и поотмирает.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну только годам к 95 если повезёт- как раз всё в голове для "нового старта" и поотмирает.


ну вы то точно до сих лет доживете, но мне кажется у вас тот самый случай..."нового старта".
 Дубинин, вы не поверите, до чего же там хорошо бывает.)В пяти летах.) Вот в восьми уже как-то не так.))
Я так то вообще говорю, что это все вертаемо.

----------


## Дубинин

> ну вы то точно до сих лет доживете, но мне кажется у вас тот самый случай..."нового старта".
>  Дубинин, вы не поверите, до чего же там хорошо бывает.)В пяти летах.) Вот в восьми уже как-то не так.))
> Я так то вообще говорю, что это все вертаемо.


У меня тот редкий случай, когда там где я сейчас- лучше всего (содрагаешься  от не свобод и зависимостей и всяких "надо" (кому-то) в детстве или от себя самого лет пятнадцать назад с фанатичными глазами в буддийском центре..)

----------


## Альбина

> У меня тот редкий случай, когда там где я сейчас- лучше всего (содрагаешься  от не свобод и зависимостей и всяких "надо" (кому-то) в детстве или от себя самого лет пятнадцать назад с фанатичными глазами в буддийском центре..)



ну вот . я же говорю- рестарт,только теперь в свободном  полете.
Может быть, конечно мне просто говорить, я то в детстве была свободна, до того, как в школу пошла.Меня даже есть не заставляли и не ругали никогда.
Но знаете) мне бабушка разрешала в школу не ходить.) В тайне от родителей. С утра нужно было идти ,а я спать хочу . Бабуля говорит "Спать хочешь? Ну и Спи. Подождет школа.Вот это минуты были полного кайфа и свободы .Там солнечные лучи были другие и покой был полный. 

это очень хорошо что вы себя так чувствуете..очень

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Дубинизация. У меня кажется, еврика случилась . Вот смотрите. Я про боль и про звуки. Два звука есть . А -это точно освобождение. А вот М-это наоборот ,закрепление, что-ли. У них противоположные функции и их работа недооценена. Ведь люди по-разному боль выражают, и через А и через М. А они (звуки)делают свое дело втихую, делают.) Короче, я не знаю зачем я это пишу. Знаю теперь уже абсолютно точно, что А -это свобода. Пишу вам сюда, потому-что Вы написали В.Н., что боль нужна для координации, и тут еще важно как ее испытывающий выражает.

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинизация. У меня кажется, еврика случилась . Вот смотрите. Я про боль и про звуки. Два звука есть . А -это точно освобождение. А вот М-это наоборот ,закрепление, что-ли. У них противоположные функции и их работа недооценена. Ведь люди по-разному боль выражают, и через А и через М. А они (звуки)делают свое дело втихую, делают.) Короче, я не знаю зачем я это пишу. Знаю теперь уже абсолютно точно, что А -это свобода. Пишу вам сюда, потому-что Вы написали В.Н., что боль нужна для координации, и тут еще важно как ее испытывающий выражает.


Эта тема- не для Йогинов, но отвечу:
буддейцы в прошлом не в игрушки играли, и если уж и имели воззрение к примеру: "всё есть ум" или иные разновидности.., то именно так они и воспринимали тело и мир вокруг.., 
отсель если к примеру подкрасться к йогину и заорать ему на ухо, то как и всякий человек, секундно, этот йогин ощутит "себя" не в голове, а в животе (от ора неожиданного), и далее сообщит что пребывал в нижней чакре..
ваше ААА! к примеру можно объяснить более сильной болью, чем МММ..(при ААА- горло просто раскрыто широко, ибо возбуждение нейронов выше и возможен только грубый мощный импульс, без сужения горла, и плюс путём эволюции (смерти)- ААА- должно пугать находящихся рядом, а МММ- призывать "полизать" больное место..), 
а можно объяснять "йогически" (что от ААА ветры возбуждённые болью собираются в сердечной чакре, а от МММ в горловой..)..
Все эти объяснения равноценны- для выполнения только своих задач (и желательно их не смешивать)

----------

Альбина (21.07.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Эта тема- не для Йогинов, но отвечу:
> буддейцы в прошлом не в игрушки играли, и если уж и имели воззрение к примеру: "всё есть ум" или иные разновидности.., то именно так они и воспринимали тело и мир вокруг.., 
> отсель если к примеру подкрасться к йогину и заорать ему на ухо, то как и всякий человек, секундно, этот йогин ощутит "себя" не в голове, а в животе (от ора неожиданного), и далее сообщит что пребывал в нижней чакре..
> ваше ААА! к примеру можно объяснить более сильной болью, чем МММ..(при ААА- горло просто раскрыто широко, ибо возбуждение нейронов выше и возможен только грубый мощный импульс, без сужения горла, и плюс путём эволюции (смерти)- ААА- должно пугать находящихся рядом, а МММ- призывать "полизать" больное место..), 
> а можно объяснять "йогически" (что от ААА ветры возбуждённые болью собираются в сердечной чакре, а от МММ в горловой..)..
> Все эти объяснения равноценны- для выполнения только своих задач (и желательно их не смешивать)


Вы тогда позволите- я Вам еще расскажу. Просто про звуки в животе мне сейчас насущно и заставляет размышлять, буквально вчера так мне и думалось.
Выходит так-... если у меня живет человек, у меня живот сопротивляется для восприятия звуков, с ним связанных, как что-то чуждое. Ну вот к примеру- я спать пошла, а он в танки играет в другой комнате, и вот парадокс - самолет шумит за окном-мне нормально, а взрывы на кухне - мне враждебны (выходит). Тоже самое сейчас с отцом- живу в гостях , и прям чувствую через живот, его музыку не беру, а те звуки, что за окном - вполне, а значит я не готова взять его и полностью принять, то что он в себе несет  целиком. Вот так. Я вспомнила в раннем детстве все так примерно и забиралось.
И смотрите что выходит. Что через звуки человек формируется, то есть поневоле забирает, что дают и становится.(становление) И это  людская речь и  особенно -речь тех, кто рядом). И выбора у него нет, увы.И еще-если я отбрасываю мне ненужное животом - потом звук обостряется. Никогда у меня не было такого слуха как  сейчас, а  буквально год назад я иногда глохла- видимо не хотела слышать, что говорили вокруг.)) А через живот если ставишь турникеты- то вроде бы оно пошло..
Спасибо Вам, что меня  тут читаете, мне некому больше, а надо, чтобы хоть каплю кто-то понимал о чем я. Так что - признательна. Вы все время как будто знаете, что меня волнует.

Про АААА - да, так и есть . Пугает человек потому что что-то ему мешает или мешало на пути к своему пути.. (тафталогия -простите).

----------

Дубинин (21.07.2017)

----------


## Альбина

П.С. Кстати это не мое ААААА-отмечу. Это я чужое подсмотрела. И там боли не было, но был выход. Но с болью тоже так. Сама я боль переживаю часто смехом, т.е. на уровне удивления.. Типа - че это за фигня. Ну и "Блин" ами там разными. Могу кулаком стучать о подушку.А так боль-это погружение в разрушенный участок, который требует внимания, долго не имев внимания в силу других -левых маяков. Как-то так.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот к примеру- я спать пошла, а он в танки играет в другой комнате, и вот парадокс - самолет шумит за окном-мне нормально, а взрывы на кухне - мне враждебны (выходит). Тоже самое сейчас с отцом- живу в гостях , и прям чувствую через живот, его музыку не беру, а те звуки, что за окном - вполне, а значит я не готова взять его и полностью принять, то что он в себе несет  целиком. Вот так. Я вспомнила в раннем детстве все так примерно и забиралось.
> И смотрите что выходит. Что через звуки человек формируется, то есть поневоле забирает, что дают и становится.(становление) И это  людская речь и  особенно -речь тех, кто рядом). И выбора у него нет, увы.И еще-если я отбрасываю мне ненужное животом - потом звук обостряется. Никогда у меня не было такого слуха как  сейчас, а  буквально год назад я иногда глохла- видимо не хотела слышать, что говорили вокруг.)) А через живот если ставишь турникеты- то вроде бы оно пошло..


Мои извинения, что вмешаюсь в ладную приватную беседу: просто по жизни мне эта тема знакома... Вдруг оно кому ещё пригодится?

Психологически такое объясняется очень просто... Есть явления/звуки, о которых ясно понимаешь себе: пытаться как-то влиять на них (прекратить их) бесполезно (самолёты, поезда, тракторы, сваебойки и т.п.). И есть сходные явления, относительно которых есть иллюзия или уверенность, что на них повлиять, добиваясь их прекращения, можно. Отсюда -- равнодушие по отношению к первым и клокочущее негодование по поводу вторых.

Заодно: слух (как и зрение) может притупляться (угасать), если человек постоянно находится в такой обстановке, что для него слышать (видеть) там происходящее -- невмоготу, а сил/воли прекратить эти дела просто нету...

----------

Альбина (21.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.07.2017), Дубинин (21.07.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Мои извинения, что вмешаюсь в ладную приватную беседу: просто по жизни мне эта тема знакома... Вдруг оно кому ещё пригодится?
> 
> Психологически такое объясняется очень просто... Есть явления/звуки, о которых ясно понимаешь себе: пытаться как-то влиять на них (прекратить их) бесполезно (самолёты, поезда, тракторы, сваебойки и т.п.). И есть сходные явления, относительно которых есть иллюзия или уверенность, что на них повлиять, добиваясь их прекращения, можно. Отсюда -- равнодушие по отношению к первым и клокочущее негодование по поводу вторых.
> 
> Заодно: слух (как и зрение) может притупляться (угасать), если человек постоянно находится в такой обстановке, что для него слышать (видеть) там происходящее -- невмоготу, а сил/воли прекратить эти дела просто нету...


На самом деле, тема очень полезная и действительно требует должного внимания. Ну лично я вот в кои то веки нашла себе отраду в звуках города, о чем писала неоднократно, такое вот  сравнение, что те шумы, которые для всех, становятся для меня главными и ближе и мощнее. 
А вот к примеру. Я вот тут в Энгельсе, и каждый вечер поет мулла... :Smilie:  рядом мечеть. Я уже, кажется, привыкла его слушать, так смешно, так и до веры недалеко)), мне в принципе, даже нравится, причем где-то в радиусе километра поет на всю округу, если не больше. Но я то его в первый день приезда услышала. А отец ни разу его не слышал, оказывается, просто-делаю вывод- потому что всегда чем-то занят. Вот и пожалуйста. А ведь он поет и усилители ему помогают. Вот такие дела.)
 Имеющий уши да услышит? - да ни фига, выходит-не всегда.)

----------


## Альбина

> Мои извинения, что вмешаюсь в ладную приватную беседу: просто по жизни мне эта тема знакома... Вдруг оно кому ещё пригодится?
> 
> Психологически такое объясняется очень просто... Есть явления/звуки, о которых ясно понимаешь себе: пытаться как-то влиять на них (прекратить их) бесполезно (самолёты, поезда, тракторы, сваебойки и т.п.). И есть сходные явления, относительно которых есть иллюзия или уверенность, что на них повлиять, добиваясь их прекращения, можно. Отсюда -- равнодушие по отношению к первым и клокочущее негодование по поводу вторых.
> 
> Заодно: слух (как и зрение) может притупляться (угасать), если человек постоянно находится в такой обстановке, что для него слышать (видеть) там происходящее -- невмоготу, а сил/воли прекратить эти дела просто нету...


Подпишу пожалуй: вопрос этот намного глубже, чем предлагает нам психология, делающая из людей на мой взгляд эгоцентриков, и быть может, я бы не советовала прибегать к ее помощи в этом вопросе. Одно слово "повлиять" отдает грустью и вообще изучение психологии для построения отношений выглядит, на мой взгляд неэтично по отношению к близкому человеку, в силу ..........(даже писать не буду, все равно по-ходу, никто не поймет).Ну одну силу напишу- типа кто-то умнее своего партнера , уныло...
Со звуками куда интересней и по буддистки, ведь в данном случае мной говорилось о именно осознавании звуков, т.е. о максимально распрострененном внимании во вне, что так чтимо в ваших кругах и о бедности этого состояния у большинства. 
Вот видите Юй Кан -со мной нельзя общаться. Я не приемлю то, что мне чуждо . (это по-поводу "влиять" из-за отсутствия оного.) А потому и звуки чужие потом игнорирую. Короче со мной кажется- все-приплыли. Себя оставить уже поневоле выходит. :Cry:  Вот так оно все и выходит.

----------


## Альбина

Вот .Юй Кан . Только не обижайтесь.))Я поняла как вам объяснить . Вот смотрите. Приходит человек к психологу, а тот ему " надо вот так вот и так-вот и вот это и вот это вот с этим, а вот это -вот то то и будет он-чики-пуки.". А тот даже в ус не дует ,что там замутки за его спиной.))) А те двое -уже в сговоре.)) Блевантин, короче.)))Я-против.))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот .Юй Кан . Только не обижайтесь.))Я поняла как вам объяснить . Вот смотрите. Приходит человек к психологу, а тот ему " надо вот так вот и так-вот и вот это и вот это вот с этим, а вот это -вот то то и будет он-чики-пуки.". А тот даже в ус не дует ,что там замутки за его спиной.))) А те двое -уже в сговоре.)) Блевантин, короче.)))Я-против.))


Интересно, как у Вас в уме уже не первый раз всё конвертируется вплоть до "Ойфсё!" %)
В общем, _правильные_ психологи или психотерапевты работают не так... У них есть простое внутреннее табу на замутные манипуляции. Их реальная задача -- помочь клиенту, что говорю по опыту многолетнего близкого общения с одним из таких психологов (приходилось даже ему ассистировать, когда он просил).
Второе: не собираюсь с Вами как-то пространно общаться. Но -- без обид (_обижать-ся_ = _обижать-себя_; оно мне надо? : ). Просто делюсь тем, что знаю. Бесстрастно (даже если слово _бес-страстие_ для кого-то пристрастно филологического отдаёт бесовщиной : ).

И чуть допишу по теме: хорошим средством от любых мусорных мыслей/эмоций (вроде негодования по поводу неких раздражающих звуков) может служить мантра (лучше, конечно, хорошо освоенная), на которую нужно полностью переключить своё внимание с внешних дискомфортных факторов.
Это как обычно: надо отвлечь ум, подобный капризному ребёнку, от внешнего на ровное/спокойное внутреннее. И фсё будет хоккей или даже... аколь бэсэдэр (чем, как полагают носители соответствующего языка, следует отвечать даже если тебя несут на кладбище). : )

----------

Балдинг (22.07.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Интересно, как у Вас в уме уже не первый раз всё конвертируется вплоть до "Ойфсё!" %)
> В общем, _правильные_ психологи или психотерапевты работают не так... У них есть простое внутреннее табу на замутные манипуляции. Их реальная задача -- помочь клиенту, что говорю по опыту многолетнего близкого общения с одним из таких психологов (приходилось даже ему ассистировать, когда он просил).
> Второе: не собираюсь с Вами как-то пространно общаться. Но -- без обид (_обижать-ся_ = _обижать-себя_; оно мне надо? : ). Просто делюсь тем, что знаю. Бесстрастно (даже если слово _бес-страстие_ для кого-то пристрастно филологического отдаёт бесовщиной : ).
> 
> И чуть допишу по теме: хорошим средством от любых мусорных мыслей/эмоций (вроде негодования по поводу неких раздражающих звуков) может служить мантра (лучше, конечно, хорошо освоенная), на которую нужно полностью переключить своё внимание с внешних дискомфортных факторов.
> Это как обычно: надо отвлечь ум, подобный капризному ребёнку, от внешнего на ровное/спокойное внутреннее. И фсё будет хоккей или даже... аколь бэсэдэр (чем, как полагают носители соответствующего языка, следует отвечать даже если тебя несут на кладбище). : )


Юй Кан. Вы незаслуженно добры и заботливы ко мне после моих фыр-фыров, причину которых я объясню позже, первым же делом как поправлюсь от простуды.

----------


## Альбина

@*Юй Кан*. Вот.

1.Мне показалось, что я вызвала у вас желание что-то изменить, т.е. очертила проблему.  Я так не люблю, (оттуда и фыр). Мной говорилось,что ,дескать, вот так ...не более. Страдальцев там нет.
2. Вместе с потерей равновесия вылезло и отношение к психологии, тщательно скрываемое все это время  по ненужности. Тут просто. Люби человека,если можешь, если не можешь не люби, а не оценивай его . Ныне каждый первый с минимум интеллекта -психолог . И уж тем более -методики. Натягивания того,чего нет.). Ты его не любишь, а надо ... ,ексель-моксель, иначе не будет- хорошо. Откуда оно возьмется, если его нету.
- Чем больше ума по отношению к человеку, тем меньше сердца. Психология не решает проблемы ,а дает другое ее восприятие и переживание. Если поддерживантся, то может давать лучшую жизнь, чем без поддержки. Ну пусть,...может быть....ппочему нет, но я не тот,который сдается и не ищет кардинальных рычагов, бесповоротных...(это шутка щас была))))
3.Ну и .... глваное, буддисткое.. Свободная воля- на то она и  свободная, чтобы ее не юзать для "искусственного кратковременного покоя".Потому как если где-то ее больше становится, то в другом месте -меньше, по законам физики. А место воли- "СВОБОДА". И кстати она -свободная воля, все хорошее, лучшее и нужное и дает. Вот.. Вроде все.

----------


## Альбина

п.с. Отец что-то почувствовал, после того, как я попросила его "сделай потише твоих чуваков с Эхо Москвы, а то я их животом слышу ( :Smilie:  :Facepalm:  и засыпать с ними не хочу." Сделал. Пришел через пару минут и сказал. "У меня вот палки какие-то есть благовонные, какие-то буддисткие что-ли,фиг знает, хочешь зажжем?" :Smilie:  Главное-не удивился, что люди животами  слушают.))

----------


## Юй Кан

Альбина, если вчитаетесь, не натягивая в очередной уже бессчётный раз мои посты на себя, то, м.б., уловите, что никаких псих. приёмов в первом моём посте тут не излагалось. Было просто объяснение того, как устроен, в частности, человеческий ум (или -- человеч. психика). Отсюда и появилось слово _"психологически"_. При этом, разумеется, и задачи сделать Вам приятно (т.е. -- так, как Вы любите,) у меня не было.
*(Да и лично никому тот текст не был адресован, откуда и оговорка: "Вдруг оно кому ещё пригодится?".)*

Обескураживает ещё и то, как *презрительно* Вы оцениваете психологов и их работу, тут же призывая: "Люби человека,если можешь, если не можешь не люби, а не оценивай его"... Что Вы вообще знаете о психологических методиках и реальных психологах? Дурдом...

Ладно, закончу полушуточной картинкой про любовь умом и сердцем. : )

----------


## Дубинин

Мне показалось интересной эта версия причины нарастающего распространения аллергий:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, если вчитаетесь, не натягивая в очередной уже бессчётный раз мои посты на себя, то, м.б., уловите, что никаких псих. приёмов в первом моём посте тут не излагалось. Было просто объяснение того, как устроен, в частности, человеческий ум (или -- человеч. психика). Отсюда и появилось слово _"психологически"_. При этом, разумеется, и задачи сделать Вам приятно (т.е. -- так, как Вы любите,) у меня не было.
> *(Да и лично никому тот текст не был адресован, откуда и оговорка: "Вдруг оно кому ещё пригодится?".)*
> 
> Обескураживает ещё и то, как *презрительно* Вы оцениваете психологов и их работу, тут же призывая: "Люби человека,если можешь, если не можешь не люби, а не оценивай его"... Что Вы вообще знаете о психологических методиках и реальных психологах? Дурдом...
> 
> Ладно, закончу полушуточной картинкой про любовь умом и сердцем. : )


нифегассебе. я это не видела. где презрение нашли, ума не приложу..
любите, Юй Кан, а не оценивайте.., , а если  нелюбимо, так и не касайтесь..
И это не Вам- это лозунг)) мой) пусть висит)

----------


## Юй Кан

> нифегассебе. я это не видела. где презрение нашли, ума не приложу..
> любите, Юй Кан, а не оценивайте.., , а если  нелюбимо, так и не касайтесь..
> И это не Вам- это лозунг)) мой) пусть висит)


Классика женской логики... : )

-- Во-первых, я этого не брала. Во-вторых, давно положила на место. А в-третьих, оно уже сразу было с трещинкой!

----------


## Альбина

> Классика женской логики... : )
> 
> -- Во-первых, я этого не брала. Во-вторых, давно положила на место. А в-третьих, оно уже сразу было с трещинкой!


А женщин так вообще надо просто любить и все...и мужчин тоже.....))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Офигенная книга, прям уже месяц претворяю в жизнь с отличными результатами. Если повторюсь, то простите, не успела всю тему просмотреть. Парибок дал)

http://www.dkniga.ru/upload/iblock/6...953343c480.pdf

Исследования есть у парня, и суровые, но он не медик, а практик. Я не фанатка американщины, но когда человек толковый и имеет большой практический опыт, его стоит послушать. Там фундаментальный труд, он дополнил пазл многих моих наработанных годами взглядов.

Перестала есть вообще углеводы, только раз в неделю отрыв. Нисколько не печалюсь. И тело не надо слишком много качать, достаточное и необходимое.  отличная форма.

А так иммунитет, - здоровое питание , спорт  или дыхательная гимнастика для получения кислорода, позитивное мышление и здоровый сон, и ты огурец)

----------

Дубинин (03.11.2017), Шуньяананда (03.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

А меня вот на шампики пробило..
Уж не ценен ли белок грибной больше чем мясной? Прям не продукт,а кладезь всего,и вкусный..зараза.
http://edaplus.info/produce/champignon.html
Это для буддистов-веганов радужная неновость, кто забыл.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Общеобзорная не глубокая статейка- для "что- бы знать" (про щитовидку- основной посыл в основном в   аутоиммунной причине неполадок у взрослых)

https://postnauka.ru/faq/78570

----------

Мяснов (19.01.2018)

----------


## Кеин

Не совсем медицина, скорее лайфхак. Хочу проверить  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Набор мифов, большинство которых скорее вредны, чем полезны.
Формулировки их пафосны, никак не связаны с тем, что реально происходит в организме, есть ли соответствующая проблема у конкретного человека или нет, или есть обратная проблема. 

Да, большинство людей пьют недостаточно чистой воды, перебирают с быстрыми углеводами и очарованы диетическими культами. 
Вместо внимания к себе предлагается панацея - не слушай себя, не изучай перемены в организме и в уме, бери лайфхак и живи дальше по течению.

Хорошие исследования связаны с симптомами и измеримыми показателями, настаивают на диагнозе и на измеримых изменениях. Плохие фантазии основаны на страшилках и бодрилках, парят неискушенный ум наукообразными утверждениями и их целью являются лайки и подписчики, а не Ваше здоровье, самочувствие и внимательность.

https://www.bbc.com/ukrainian/magazine-russian-41955986

----------

Монферран (02.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

@*Won Soeng*
всегда можно проверить, это ведь просто с водой-то, это ведь не про дхьяны труднодостижимые с пафосом описано. Бери да вместо чая/кофе/пиво/водки воду пей. Делов-то.

----------


## Won Soeng

> @*Won Soeng*
> всегда можно проверить, это ведь просто с водой-то, это ведь не про дхьяны труднодостижимые с пафосом описано. Бери да вместо чая/кофе/пиво/водки воду пей. Делов-то.


Всю жизнь пью, что проверять-то. Мифы? То попить, то не попить? Кто замеры будет делать? Учитывать индивидуальные особенности организма?
Исследований этого вопроса почти нет. Зато любителей панацеи - полно. 

Вы еще про волшебные применения пищевой соды здесь напишите. Спама на эту тему - горы, так может и их в научно доказанные методы запишем?

----------

Монферран (03.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Всю жизнь пью, что проверять-то. Мифы? То попить, то не попить? Кто замеры будет делать?


Зачем кому-то делать замеры? Есть ведь вы сам, и своё состояние ощутите. Поменьше на "замеры" побольше на личный опыт. 




> Учитывать индивидуальные особенности организма?


Всяко разно вы(ну и ваш врач) про свой организм лучше знаете, про индивидуальные особенности. Могу предположить, что ваша личная, индивидуальная особенность - что вода, что чай, что ещё чего - один фиг.




> Вы еще про волшебные применения пищевой соды здесь напишите. Спама на эту тему - горы, так может и их в научно доказанные методы запишем?


Причём тут что-то ещё? Речь про воду обычную.

----------


## Won Soeng

Речь про фантазии об обычной воде и о том, чтобы не распространять подобные фантазии под видом научных и медицинских рекомендаций.

----------

Монферран (04.08.2018)

----------


## Grinii

Очень познавательная статья https://diluch.ru/o-komplekse/stati/...bratitsya.html "Детский невролог. Когда стоит к нему обратиться?".  



Мне эта статья помогла выявить отклонения у моего сынули на ранних стадиях.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень познавательная статья (здесь была ссылка) "Детский невролог. Когда стоит к нему обратиться?".  
> 
> .


Подводите сайт конкурента под спам фильтры ?
(иного вывода сделать не могу, так как индекс цитирования уже несколько практически не влияет на ранжирование, но вот под фильтр запросто)

----------


## PampKin Head

настоятельно рекомендую канал https://www.youtube.com/user/CaveMansTech

----------


## Ануруддха

> Не совсем медицина, скорее лайфхак. Хочу проверить


Это реально - заменить водой ВСЕ напитки. Когда решил отказаться от чая долго метался чем мне его полезным заменить, кроме как свежевыжатыми соками. В итоге так и не нашел но за это время привык пить только воду и из-за отсутствия чая и прочих напитков вообще не страдаю. Пью правда только дистиллят.

----------

Кеин (04.02.2019), Шуньяананда (25.10.2018)

----------


## Grinii

> Подводите сайт конкурента под спам фильтры ?


Вообще не понимаю о чем вы сказали. Это как-то связанно с медициной? ))

----------

